# Well... got a baby Tiger Oscar



## wynpyp (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm pretty excited, I have to say. I never thought I'd ever get one because I was never drawn to them. But for some reason I was to this one! I definitely wasn't prepared for it in a way. I don't have a large enough tank for it when it grows but, before the end of summer, he/she will have a beautiful 75g all to himself... well maybe a dither or a few but that's it lol!

I have a (crappy) pic of him in his temporary home. He's in an almost empty (totally cycled) 33g. We weren't sure about what to get to put in there but weren't really in a rush. I was shopping for dithers for my JD when I saw him. He was soo tiny and looked really cute (I know they change color as they age), I just couldn't leave him behind.

He played dead for about 3 hours after we got home but started coming out after that. He would only roll over and sink if someone put their face too close to the tank for maybe an hour after that. Now, after a few days, he's totally out going and doesn't hide and play dead anymore... at all (so far). He follows you when you walk by the tank and follows your fingers if you touch the tank. He is definitely a piggy lol! I'm feeding him the same as I feed my JD and Con's (all in different and separate tanks); Dainichi Ultima Krill small and Dainichi Color Supreme small for pellets. I also have frozen mysis shrimp, frozen bloodworms and frozen bbs that I feed as a treat. I know that the bbs is too small for them to eat but I have in my freezer all the time for our guppy fry. He is about 1.5 inches.

So now for the crappy pic of my new baby!!...


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

Looolz!! Gratz on the Big mean Oscar!

You arent gonna be sorry if you are planning to get him a nice 75g for him only.
The interaction with his owner is more then just a fish.

He will become "Mens best Fish" just keep him happy and he will do the same!


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

double post!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I will follow Carmine's lead on Congratulating you on your new O. We both are just like you starting out and it's cool to find another Oscar joiner to the club. I've had my Tiger Oscar just like yours for over a month now and I love him to death. You will see his personality very soon and he will be your best friend when it comes to feeding lol. You seem very knowledgeable to so that is a plus! :thumb: Good luck with your little guy.


----------



## wynpyp (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you both


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrat, that oscar look like a good one. Add a small dilter for it to chase around and it wont sulk. It will be 10x happier.


----------



## wynpyp (Feb 9, 2010)

He actually has a zebra danio right now  He'll get more when the LFS gets more in. I would like there to be at least 3, I think. He stopped sulking after a few hours, before we got the danio for him though.


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

Congrats on the new O. Since your tank is only 33g I wouldn't add too many fish your O is going to grow very fast (an inch a month) and the Danios you add will only become a snack for him. Good luck with the 75g hope it's soon.


----------



## wynpyp (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you  That's kinda why there is only 1 fish in there with him but then I kinda felt bad that the danio has no one to swim with lol!

I figure it should be within the next couple of months that we'll get his tank up and running. I'd like to have it before he hits 4" or right around there, he's 1.5" now.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

If you want it before he hits 4" then that is about what you have, 2 months. A healthy oscar will grow about an inch a month until he hits 8 or 9 inches, then will slow a bit.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Here's a picture of my Tiger and yes I named him Tiger as well. Finally got a shot of him today it's like he knows I'm going to take his picture and he turns and swims the other way this took like 10 trys to get this awesome pic


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry the first pic was so big this one is a little smaller lol


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

:thumb: keep it up!


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats on your O! And, welcome to the world of having a fish with personality PLUS!

I rescued my O from a lousy 10G tank, and boy oh boy - did he GROW! I've had him for about 4-5 months, and I swear - he's DOUBLED in size! But, there is nothing like coming home to a fish that is EXCITED to see you. He dances and splashes soooooo much, I'm afraid he's going to give himself a heart attack. :lol: But, I ADORE this fish, and I predict - you will too!

You've got a beauty there...can't want to watch the progress as he grows. (And, grow, he WILL)!


----------



## wynpyp (Feb 9, 2010)

Dj823cichild said:


> Sorry the first pic was so big this one is a little smaller lol


Very nice  Their markings are very similar! Hopefully I can get a better pic of my little guy. Don't know if that will happen now though. I just noticed that there is a child sized finger print on my lens


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Just clean it up carefully. My suggestion is just be patient and keep taking pics non stop that's what I did lol. My 2 pics that I posted are actually like 20, because he kept turning all the time. I swear my Tiger is camera shy. I just sat back zoomed in and got him. Good luck with your O


----------



## Blademan (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks like a nice healthy O :thumb:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Blademan. He's is doing so much better in the 60 gallon I switched him over to. He's swimming all over like look at me lol.


----------



## MartaG0 (Jan 20, 2010)

My current Tiger Oscar is MEAN - not towards the other fish, but towards ME!!!
I try to do anything in the tank and it attacks my fingers, and has bitten me hard enough in the past to draw blood. I think he associated my fingers with food and gets a little carried away


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Marta. Yeah my O is the same way he hasn't biten me yet but I just watch out when I'm feeding him. I fake him out when I feed him using the other side of the glass lid and when he goes there I open up the other one and drop the food in lol. When did you bite you? Doing water changes or feeding or both? And how old and big is he?


----------



## Chicklette (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats on your new o, he is so cute. They grow very fast and they poop a lot, lol. Plus they make a mess when they eat. He will be very greatful for that 75 gallon.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Chicklette. My O is up to 5 inches now and I'm probably going to switch him over to the 75 gallon as soon as I move in to my new apartment at the end of the month. I'm just having some problems with my tank recycling now ugh! Tiger seems to be doing fine and not acting strange at all. I'm just letting my tank run the course now with adding some new bacteria and another AC 110 I have 1,000 gph in my 60 gallon tank .

Ps I commented on your new lil guy to


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Lol I think she commented on the OP's (wynpyp) oscar. :lol: :lol: :fish:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry boost I'm just so proud of my guy it took over my bad lol


----------



## wynpyp (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL it's all good.

Thanks Chicklette  He was so tiny in that pic... I think he's grown a couple of inches since then!

I'll have to try to get a few new pics of him... hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Sweet get those pics in wynpyp!


----------



## wynpyp (Feb 9, 2010)

Here is a new pic finally lol!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

He looks a little strange like too much length and not enough width in his body just my 2 cents


----------



## wynpyp (Feb 9, 2010)

ummm... gee, thanks. Would you rather he be fat and rolly?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I think he's normal. Mine is super long and less fat. :thumb:


----------



## wynpyp (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks LS 

I think he's fairly normal looking for a young O. He's not overly skinny, has a nice full belly, and could probably eat till the cows came home lol! I'm not sure if you all are familiar with Canadian money but he was the size of a Twoonie when I brought him home (if you google Twoonie, wiki shows what it is and how big). I'm not sure what he actually measures now but he is HUGE compared to when I brought him home! I'll have to see if my hubby will help me get a measurement of him soon.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Is it this big







:lol:

Ya they do grow pretty fast. Got mine at 2.5 inch with injury and now she's almost 7 inches (almost ~3months).


----------



## wynpyp (Feb 9, 2010)

OMG... LMAO not that big! That must be by the Canadian Mint I would assume... I've never even seen that statue before.

Is yours 7inches including fins? I always wonder whether or not to ad fins into the measurements lol!


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

wynpyp said:


> OMG... LMAO not that big! That must be by the Canadian Mint I would assume... I've never even seen that statue before.
> 
> Is yours 7inches including fins? I always wonder whether or not to ad fins into the measurements lol!


Some people measure the tail and some don't. I do, just tell us that you measured it or not :thumb:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I didn't mean it in a bad way wynpyp. Beautiful color though. Good Luck with him


----------

